# T-Mobile may launch the first 5G LTE-Advanced network



## roypurohit (May 1, 2013)

Rumours abound about T-Mobile “5G” LTE, with upload and download speeds already tested at 300Mbps. Currently, 4G LTE connections are tested at about a third of that, but rarely reach their full potential, usually capping off at about  50Mbps. T-Mobile was among the last of the major carriers to make the switch to 4G LTE, but it looks like it was planning ahead for the bigger jump. 

Early speculations suggest that if 5G becomes the norm by 2014 (which it very well could), it won’t be long before 1Gbps downloads are a regular thing. Regardless of what happens next year, expect to be hearing a lot more about this relatively soon – T-Mobile is setting its goal for LTE coverage at 100 million people by June, and hoping to double that by year’s end. T-Mobile are noted to have commented that they have the more advanced network technology than their competitors, meaning that they could potentially launch the service in 2014.

*NOW THE POINT IS:* 
India with 1.27 billion of population as on 2013 (estimated) still striving for stability in 3G network. It is forecast that the number of subscribers could reach as high as 868.47 million reaching at 69.35% penetration by 2013. Still huge rocking GPRS subscriptions are present. What the hell TRAI is doing . Lets hope, 3G will steadily cover India and pray for 4G network, make dream of 5G.

Watch this *www.marketsimplified.com/images/downloads/insight/india-mobile-trend.pdf


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

It will take a decade for indians to move to 5G .... .


----------



## rajnusker (May 2, 2013)

Nice speed


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 2, 2013)

It's 4G only.

5G is marketing gimic like 4G was, actually LTE still comes in 3G and was advertised as 4G. LTE Advance truly comes in 4G



> (LTE) standard does not completely fulfill the ITU 4G requirements called IMT-Advanced. First release LTE is not backwards compatible with 3G, but is a pre-4G or 3.9G technology, however sometimes branded 4G by the service providers. Its evolution LTE Advanced is a 4G technology.
> 
> From Wikipidea
> 3G - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And 5G specification doesn't exist as of now.


----------



## roypurohit (May 3, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> 5G specification doesn't eist as of now.



LTE is 4G and LTE-A(Advance) means 5G. Actually they are marketing LTE-A by 5G as it is tested at 300Mbps while 4G's average is 50Mbps around.
BTW LTE-A specification has been released in Release-10 at 3GPP organization.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 3, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> India with 1.27 billion of population as on 2013 (estimated) still striving for stability in 3G network. Lets hope, 3G will steadily cover India and pray for 4G network, make dream of 5G.


Even that is not going to happen. In fact we are going backwards especially after the Supreme court order to terminate the 3G license of Airtel in certain states. Other network operators have already deactivated new 3G connections in some states.


			
				Vodafone said:
			
		

> 3G services are not available for Assam, Andhra Pradesh, Bihar, Himachal Pradesh, Jammu & Kashmir, Karnataka, Kerala, Madhya Pradesh, North East, Rajasthan & UP (West)


I don't know how but my 3G service is still running.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 3, 2013)

HUh! This doesn't excite me. The infrastructure of 3g is highly underdeveloped. Most cities don't have full 3g coverage leave the rural areas. First the companies should look forward to that instead of such marketing gimmicks.


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 3, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> LTE-A(Advance) means 5G.



5G doesen't exist.


----------



## root.king (May 4, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Even that is not going to happen. In fact we are going backwards especially after the Supreme court order to terminate the 3G license of Airtel in certain states. Other network operators have already deactivated new 3G connections in some states.
> 
> I don't know how but my 3G service is still running.



My service also working in karnataka


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

A 5G(OMG TAHTS SOOOOOO FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT) with a 1gb FUP cap after which 10KBps @ 1000 bucks ? No sir! i prefer my 2mbps MTNL line anytime over a 5G dongle
they can stick thier Fives up their G's for all i care


----------



## roypurohit (May 8, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> 5G doesen't exist.



LTE-A(Advance) means 5G. Actually they are marketing LTE-A by 5G


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2013)

With the _magnificent _battery life of phones nowadays, you'd be lucky if you can go 6 hours without charging your phone on a 5G network.


----------



## root.king (Jun 15, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> With the _magnificent _battery life of phones nowadays, you'd be lucky if you can go 6 hours without charging your phone on a 5G network.


No I'm getting 6hours with 3g connection in my sgy horrible battery backup


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 16, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> *NOW THE POINT IS:*
> India with 1.27 billion of population as on 2013 (estimated) still striving for stability in 3G network.



It's thank to us - the customers who want 'unlimited' bandwidth.
Plus greedy govt. officials.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2013)

^Whats wrong with wanting unlimited bandwidth ?


----------



## DDIF (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, 5G. Great news, now I am happy that my kids will enjoy 5G connectivity.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Whats wrong with wanting unlimited bandwidth ?



There is nothing called 'unlimited bandwidth' with a 'limited' amount of fee for domestic connection.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 16, 2013)

They are getting 5g, when we Indians are hardly getting PROPER 2G speeds


----------



## RohanM (Jun 16, 2013)

My docomo 2G speed sucks plus range issues, today finally sent PORT msg.... 
This thread is useless in Indian forum... meh...
We are still dreaming for cheap 3G, 4G out of question & now 5G .... Not even in dreams.....


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 16, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> It will take a decade for indians to move to 5G *3G* .... .



There corrected .


----------



## coolvivs (Jun 24, 2013)

Indian Mobile operators as still are having problem on 3G coverage allover the country. As of till date 4G is just launched in few cities. Furthermore it will took few years for the launching of 5G till then we can only have dream of using it.


----------



## newway01 (Jun 24, 2013)

5G? Yeah like thats going to happen in India. We are going backwards in technology. I'm from Kerala and now I'm stuck with 2G from 3G...


----------



## roypurohit (Jul 15, 2013)

coolvivs said:


> As of till date 4G is just launched in few cities. Furthermore it will took few years for the launching of 5G till then we can only have dream of using it.



Confirm first 4G working fine...!! If it is, can you afford 4G plan....!!!

 It will took few years for the launching of 5G....


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 16, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> Confirm first 4G working fine...!! If it is, can you afford 4G plan....!!!
> 
> It will took few years for the launching of 5G....



Actually reliance is going to launch 4G by the end of this year with cheaper 4G plans. Let's wait and see.


----------



## roypurohit (Jul 16, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Actually reliance is going to launch 4G by the end of this year with cheaper 4G plans. Let's wait and see.



People will definitely accept 4G if they serve cheaper...  Reliance for initiation


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 16, 2013)

we even cant get proper 2G speed and service even after paying more, no way nothing gonna happen in India, even govt planning to ban Android in India, we are turning to next Taliban or world


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 16, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> we even cant get proper 2G speed and service even after paying more, no way nothing gonna happen in India, even govt planning to ban Android in India, we are turning to next Taliban or world



Ban Android!!!! are you serious...


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2013)

wonder what the battery backup of 5g phones will be?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 17, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Actually reliance is going to launch 4G by the end of this year with cheaper 4G plans. Let's wait and see.



quite difficult to predict anything about reliance .....................their cheapest is costliest


----------



## roypurohit (Jul 17, 2013)

MR. KS is now showing over enthusiastic attitude with taking matter of smartphone evolution in India... . Android will bann  in India... Good Joke by KS...


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Actually, KS was talking about banning some apps in playstore & not the Whole Android platform itself...Heck, his own idea( aakash tablet) works on Android..why would he want to ban it ?? O__O

regarding 5G, should come to india in about 10 years..we don't even have proper 3G coverage all over india..
lets have 3.5G, 4G first..not to mention, a few scams of +Rs. 500 crores will surely appear as our politicians are ever-hungry for the stuff known as Money.. .
Then, they'll waste more money in re-auctions & then, we'll have 3.5G or 4G..
Expect the same procedure above for 5G..

btw, Kudos to T-Mobile for a cool Achievement. !


----------

